# shaking after deadlifts!?



## Zzz102

Done deadlifts around an hour ago.. lower back shaking/quivering a bit when walking around..this normal? haha


----------



## bluesteel

yeah its jsut weakened and probably full of blood. i once did deadlifts and then an hours abs. i had one hell of an unstable core after that.


----------



## Zzz102

bluesteel said:


> yeah its jsut weakened and probably full of blood. i once did deadlifts and then an hours abs. i had one hell of an unstable core after that.


Ahh.. cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## SyRexx

yup is a normal thing after intense workouts (deads as youve stated)

i once did 3 x 10 of deads (lifting bout 70kg - due to knee problem) went to walk away and fell over becoz of it haha


----------



## The-Big-One

not long ago i was doing dead lifts 4 sets of 8. once i had finished my last set i got faint headed and sat down prity quick. lmao.

To much lactic acid. if you do a large full body movment like a dead or squat you can build up to much lactic acid and it gives you strange affects like:

dizzy

light headed

sick

shakes

and sum others


----------



## besa

The-Big-One said:


> not long ago i was doing dead lifts 4 sets of 8. once i had finished my last set i got faint headed and sat down prity quick. lmao.
> 
> To much lactic acid. if you do a large full body movment like a dead or squat you can build up to much lactic acid and it gives you strange affects like:
> 
> dizzy
> 
> light headed
> 
> sick
> 
> shakes
> 
> and sum others


^^^^^male orgasm effect..lol now try to achieve that every time you squat or deadlift also should see some stars thats a really good sign:thumb:


----------



## phys sam

The-Big-One said:


> not long ago i was doing dead lifts 4 sets of 8. once i had finished my last set i got faint headed and sat down prity quick. lmao.
> 
> To much lactic acid. if you do a large full body movment like a dead or squat you can build up to much lactic acid and it gives you strange affects like:
> 
> dizzy
> 
> light headed
> 
> sick
> 
> shakes
> 
> and sum others


I can't see how lactic acid build up in a muscle would make you nauseous or light headed :confused1:


----------



## Suprakill4

I get this everytime, see stars, light headed. Allll gooood.


----------



## Guest

kieren1234 said:


> I get this everytime, see stars, light headed. Allll gooood.


Thats BP related i think.


----------



## littlesimon

Could be worse:


----------



## MillionG

I get the shakes after most workouts, then bang some food down my and i'm fine 

The core instability you get used to, when I first started deadlifing I couldn't bend over the sink to wash the dishes because I was shaking like a leaf


----------



## ashie1986

The-Big-One said:


> not long ago i was doing dead lifts 4 sets of 8. once i had finished my last set i got faint headed and sat down prity quick. lmao.
> 
> To much lactic acid. if you do a large full body movment like a dead or squat you can build up to much lactic acid and it gives you strange affects like:
> 
> dizzy
> 
> light headed
> 
> sick
> 
> shakes
> 
> and sum others


and some people pay to get like that :beer:

happens to me also


----------



## Críostóir

kieren1234 said:


> I get this everytime, see stars, light headed. Allll gooood.


May sure your breathing; and not holding your breathe and straining :thumbup1:


----------



## UnitedFan

:lol: (that's not me!)

I think I'm going to start doing deadlifts. Never had them in my routine until now!


----------



## ashie1986

lol what the fuk is he doing


----------



## Dezw

I sometimes feel like that after a really heavy workout, I find a quick supply of sugar helps.


----------

